# Is there anyway to delete a thread?



## RobBlueMaro (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi everyone. Is there anyway to delete a thread? I think my girlfriend is looking for the thread I started "Am I doing and injustice to my dog?"

I would like to delete it ahead of time.... Please help!!!


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Sorry, I don't know if a thread can be deleted... Does this mean you were able to move past things with her? If so, good luck!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

I imagine a mod would be able to help ... wonder why she's looking for it! :shocked:


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I don't think a thread can be deleted. It can be locked which would make in inaccessible to someone who hadn't posted on it.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh boy opcorn:


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I think there is a warning about what you post on this site, as an open public forum, it is going to be open and searchable.

Rob, maybe it's better she does see the thread and the truth about how you feel?

I wish you well.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Admin can delete a thread. Send an PM to Castlemaid


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Admins and Mods have the ability to delete threads but they are not deleted per request, they are deleted because they are spam/unwanted content or closed when they violate rules.


----------



## RobBlueMaro (Jan 15, 2015)

Too late, she found it. She's pissed!

She's upset and feels it was a bashfest on her....


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Liesje said:


> Admins and Mods have the ability to delete threads but they are not deleted per request, they are deleted because they are spam/unwanted content or closed when they violate rules.


I would be more than willing to post some spam or vile comments to the thread which the person wants deleted....would that be of help? Just another one of the many ways I try to help which nobody gives a crap about....tis the life I lead.

SuperMartyrG


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

RobBlueMaro said:


> Too late, she found it. She's pissed!
> 
> She's upset and feels it was a bashfest on her....


Well,we would love to hear her side....


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

RobBlueMaro said:


> Too late, she found it. She's pissed!
> 
> She's upset and feels it was a bashfest on her....


Well, it kind of was


----------



## WhimsicalRain (Feb 13, 2015)

Jax08 said:


> Well, it kind of was


Yep.

Curious minds want to know....how'd she even find out about the thread?


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Yes.... I just tested it... I posted a reply, went back to edit.. Delete, hit delete message..gone! However, I think the 'edit' option doesn't last very long... Try it yourself..


PS - Super G, too funny!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

WhimsicalRain said:


> Yep.
> 
> Curious minds want to know....how'd she even find out about the thread?


This...
Interesting... 


And if she has a different side to the story, we'd listen to it as well.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Which means she is probably going to read this thread too!

Stop while your ahead lol.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

yeah cant delete, lol i have tried to ask before. i agree with saphire. stop before she searches all your posts


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Saphire said:


> Which means she is probably going to read this thread too!
> 
> Stop while your ahead lol.


This it's pretty safe to say the OP is no longer 'ahead,' but could avoid falling further 'behind.'


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Kahrg4 said:


> This it's pretty safe to say the OP is no longer 'ahead,' but could avoid falling further 'behind.'


Yep.....I look forward to reading gf ' s first post here ?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ruh roh

Either throw in the towel or go to the jewelry store.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I think the time out for edits/deletions on this site is 10 minutes.




Debanneball said:


> Yes.... I just tested it... I posted a reply, went back to edit.. Delete, hit delete message..gone! However, I think the 'edit' option doesn't last very long... Try it yourself..
> 
> 
> PS - Super G, too funny!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> ruh roh
> 
> Either throw in the towel or go to the jewelry store.


Flowers might work but diamonds are better.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

The thread should should be a "sticky" as an example of what not to post on an open forum.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Well hopefully she learns something valuable from the bashfest
A) you don't mess with a man's german shepherd who was there FIRST and in a community of shepherd owners/lovers
B) you don't have a man ditch his friends
C) you don't have a man disassociate from his mom, especially if they were tight
D) you don't have a man give up his boat b/c you don't like it...
E) AND you don't play mind ___ games that lead to someone questioning their worthiness to their dog on a public forum!

So chicky, if your reading this and you love this guy...


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Jack's Dad said:


> The thread should should be a "sticky" as an example of what not to post on an open forum.


This.

Can't believe that members are actually feeding into this and giving advice about people they know absolutely nothing about.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

He asked for advice, twice. 

The thread in question was started, then fell off the radar and he bumped it up again asking for more advice.

Relationships are complicated but in the end, if his GF truly made the ultimatum "It's me or the dog", then not so complicated.

If she didn't then the advice given is invalid.

There are forums where people seek advice on every topic under the sun. A lot of times the advice is very helpful and insightful.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

It just absolutely boggles my mind, the topics that have been coming through this forum lately. Minimal dog related discussion. Its really just absurd. 

People ask me for things all the time, but I wouldn't spout out all kinds of talk about someone's personal life on an internet forum. Guess nobody feels the need for discretion anymore.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

You would have to be dumber than dirt to run your love life based on advice from strangers on the internet.

Giving advice about someones love life that you don't know is just as bad or worse.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

SuperG said:


> I would be more than willing to post some spam or vile comments to the thread which the person wants deleted....would that be of help? Just another one of the many ways I try to help which nobody gives a crap about....tis the life I lead.
> 
> SuperMartyrG


Um, OK if you are asking to get banned in the process...


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

GatorDog said:


> It just absolutely boggles my mind, the topics that have been coming through this forum lately. Minimal dog related discussion. Its really just absurd.
> 
> People ask me for things all the time, but I wouldn't spout out all kinds of talk about someone's personal life on an internet forum. Guess nobody feels the need for discretion anymore.


Amen to this.

The place is hardly worth visiting anymore, It's like a soap opera.
No wonder experienced GSD people are absent.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

How the heck did I miss that thread?


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Have you been on facebook lately? Many things can be learned... 

'Tis the way of the world.

I don't think it's all that bad though. 

Also, for me and some others I know here, we don't post a lot of dog stuff here anymore because too often the 'Argument to Authority' comes into play. So....I read stories, hang out in chat (nice folks having fun in Ell's thread you should join us.  ).

I suspect when the weather gets warmer for the northern folks (and I am recuperated!) there will be fewer posts overall.






GatorDog said:


> It just absolutely boggles my mind, the topics that have been coming through this forum lately. Minimal dog related discussion. Its really just absurd.
> 
> People ask me for things all the time, but I wouldn't spout out all kinds of talk about someone's personal life on an internet forum. Guess nobody feels the need for discretion anymore.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Spending too much time in Chat! LOL!  



Debanneball said:


> How the heck did I miss that thread?


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Liesje said:


> Um, OK if you are asking to get banned in the process...



Oh....come on.....it's Friday....smile, relax and enjoy.

Although maybe you just got me at my own game of sarcasm....but I don't see any smiley winky face emoticons.


SuperG


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

You tell 'em!! 

Golly. Stop complaining then. There's a warning when you sign up for this site plus it's common sense. If someone wants to post on this forum and it was about getting rid of his GSD, potentially, then let him. 

I suspect the advice wasn't taken anyways.

BTW you can head over to PDB too, lot's of fun over there. 




Jack's Dad said:


> Amen to this.
> 
> The place is hardly worth visiting anymore, It's like a soap opera.
> No wonder experienced GSD people are absent.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

GatorDog said:


> It just absolutely boggles my mind, the topics that have been coming through this forum lately. Minimal dog related discussion. *Its really just absurd.*
> 
> People ask me for things all the time, but I wouldn't spout out all kinds of talk about someone's personal life on an internet forum. Guess nobody feels the need for discretion anymore.


 Why not request the admins get rid of the chat forum then gatordog so that you may resume a dog only related forum that revolves around your dogs training. 



Jack's Dad said:


> *You would have to be dumber than dirt* to run your love life based on advice from strangers on the internet.
> 
> Giving advice about someones love life that you don't know is just as bad or worse.


 
And coming on just to insult a person/persons either seeking or giving advice is much better


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

GatorBytes said:


> Why not request the admins get rid of the chat forum then gatordog so that you may resume a dog only related forum that revolves around your dogs training.


If only it were so easy!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I hear the padlocks a 'comin

See ya in chat GatorBytes.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> I hear the padlocks a 'comin
> 
> See ya in chat GatorBytes.


 LOL...but first, shout out to SuperG's sarcasm!!!!:laugh:


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

SuperG said:


> Oh....come on.....it's Friday....smile, relax and enjoy.
> 
> Although maybe you just got me at my own game of sarcasm....but I don't see any smiley winky face emoticons.
> 
> ...


I knew *you* were messing around, but I've seen people on this forum trying to twist mods' words around so I'm just saying here, lest anyone think that they can post a bunch of spammy stuff just to get threads closed or deleted, doing so will also be a strike against you that will also = suspension and banning. I didn't make the rules either, just sayin'....


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

GatorDog said:


> It just absolutely boggles my mind, the topics that have been coming through this forum lately. Minimal dog related discussion. Its really just absurd.
> 
> People ask me for things all the time, but I wouldn't spout out all kinds of talk about someone's personal life on an internet forum. Guess nobody feels the need for discretion anymore.


Yes! I've been reading archives lately trying to learn more about training. Can't seem to find many current threads...


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

osito23 said:


> Yes! I've been reading archives lately trying to learn more about training. Can't seem to find many current threads...


Training a German Shepherd is just so much more boring than the personal relationships of a bunch of people that no one here actually knows  

Maybe instead of a thread about training my dog, I should start one about my involvement with some guy, and it would evolve into a pages long thread with some wonderful advice from clearly so knowledgable people...Gotta love that activity.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Liesje said:


> I knew *you* were messing around, but I've seen people on this forum trying to twist mods' words around so I'm just saying here, lest anyone think that they can post a bunch of spammy stuff just to get threads closed or deleted, doing so will also be a strike against you that will also = suspension and banning. I didn't make the rules either, just sayin'....


Okay....fair enough...I have been duly notified..


SuperG


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Love ya SuperG! You always make me smile.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I've been here since 2010 and really, the threads and _re-treads_ haven't changed that much. This forum hasn't changed. Just the perception of the people using it.

Plenty of Victoria Stillwell vs Cesar Milan, Positive only vs using prongs, among others to dig through in the training sub forum. LOL!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Ditto! 



Stevenzachsmom said:


> Love ya SuperG! You always make me smile.


----------



## RobBlueMaro (Jan 15, 2015)

Sorry peeps, I didn't mean to start this. I apologize for it not being a dog related topic.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

GatorDog said:


> Training a German Shepherd is just so much more boring than the personal relationships of a bunch of people that no one here actually knows
> 
> Maybe instead of a thread about training my dog, I should start one about my involvement with some guy, and it would evolve into a pages long thread with some wonderful advice from clearly so knowledgable people...Gotta love that activity.


I mean I guess that's why there are more reality TV shows about dating than dog training...but I rather be out in the cold working with my dog any day of the week.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Don't feel bad. Probably could have PMd the mods....but 

Drama about drama on a dog site. Just another day in paradise. 




RobBlueMaro said:


> Sorry peeps, I didn't mean to start this. I apologize for it not being a dog related topic.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

SuperG said:


> Okay....fair enough...I have been duly notified..
> 
> 
> SuperG


No worries, you are not the problem. Others may be lurking about...


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

GatorDog said:


> Maybe instead of a thread about training my dog, I should start one about my involvement with some guy, and it would evolve into a pages long thread with some wonderful advice from clearly so knowledgable people...Gotta love that activity.


Who's the guy?


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

martemchik said:


> Who's the guy?


Me. Please don't tell my wife or other lady friends.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I think...most people already know. You know all that chit chat on forums and stuff.

LOL!

Sincere best wishes though!!



martemchik said:


> Who's the guy?


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Jack's Dad said:


> Me. Please don't tell my wife or other lady friends.


Well...this is awkward...


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Madmax, livin' La Vida Loca.....


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

We should most definitely start a thread about this.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

martemchik said:


> Well...this is awkward...


Yeah, I hope that other guy ( you know, the one with the mean IPO dogs) doesn't find out.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Eh, old news though.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Eh, old news though.


LOL :rofl:


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

RobBlueMaro said:


> Sorry peeps, I didn't mean to start this. I apologize for it not being a dog related topic.


 
You are not the one who needs to apologize!

Carry on with your quandary, just skim over the stupid stuff


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

You done been busted for awhile my GSD lovin' friend. 






GatorDog said:


> LOL :rofl:


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> You done been busted for awhile my GSD lovin' friend.


My cover is blown...:shocked:


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

GatorBytes said:


> You are not the one who needs to apologize!
> 
> Carry on with your quandary, just skim over the stupid stuff[/QU
> 
> Good advice GatorBytes, cause there was a lot of stupid stuff.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

It is a small dog world!

It's pretty darn neat.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Jack's Dad said:


> GatorBytes said:
> 
> 
> > You are not the one who needs to apologize!
> ...


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

GatorDog said:


> Jack's Dad said:
> 
> 
> > I can't help it that I'm stupid!
> ...


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Well.

This calls for a party! 

I'll toast with a glass of red wine (because, you know, red wine is good for you). 

To a lovely new friendship, with wonderful dogs involved (of course), may it last, grow and bring you both joy.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Well.
> 
> This calls for a party!
> 
> ...


Vodka, it's way better for you than wine.


----------

